# zeni geva ( early years) japanese trio of sludgy metalized rock



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like these guys there early work kil, i have there lp how to kill quite brutal rendition of primal sludge
hint of black sabbath can be heard on there official nort american debut maximun money monster, than there is the excellent ''total castration'' ideal when you feel angry, follow by en e.p called ''nai-ha'' one of there best in my eyes, than we have (dramatic drum rolls) a tribute to death metal by the sludge behemot from the land of rising sun '' desire for agony'' yeah love this stuff

The two other album are more conceptual more proggy freedom bandage and 10000 light year aways..love these guys, see i dont lisen to zeni geva at maximun volume i would annoy my neighbor im a respectable gentelmen beside fews ultra heavvy sludge legend zeni geva, gore, godflesh i ardly lisen to heavy stuff. Because these band are art school...

But i still lisen to some old sabbath too, so i guess im a classic guys overall...

Any fan of these japanese legens here, forget swans, there not that musical for primal sludge, but zeni geva is math rock, prog-ish, try there music.

Sayonara TC people and tonight one of my post got shredded for no reason i dont get it, you shawll not complaint against your persecutor, what kind of garbage this is tolered tyrants, but anyway.This detail is futile


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow, they sound quite good. I love sludge/doom and extreme metal. I see you like Swans, Godflesh, Black Sabbath too! Awesome deprofundis! I've been getting back into a little metal lately :tiphat:

I'm listening to Zeni Geva's first album now


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Great to see some people are into the same stuff i am ST4, you seem like a cool person, nice to know people like you exist, thus meaning into classical and experimental heavy weight of sludge, i like some electro too the classic Jean-michel Jarre, more so vangelis , darkwave band of fame or obscurity like DcD , Arcana ,early Delerium the first 4 album before it turn pop format.And many obscur music i have vaudou music and world beat, celtic pop like lorena mckennit ect

Take care you support is appreciated.


----------

